# yakattack gear track



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has used or heard anything about the yakattack gear track? http://www.yakattack.us/


It lets you swap out scotty or ram attachments. I am thinking about buying a couple because I cant really decide where to position my rod holders. Its a flexible system that lets you swap out just about any attachment that you can think of. I'm just wondering how strong and durable they will be. Also, its a lot of little screws (no backing or washers). The website says they are going to post some some strength test later on the site. If anyone has seen or heard anything please let me know.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Ive yet to use one yet but im gonna get one to mount to my side bar on my pa, so i can put my fishfonder on it. Yakattack makes the best products out there! Now i wouldnt trust it to troll with a rod holder in it but for anything else it cant handle!


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, trolling is what I was worried about. They claim it can handle it with the might mount attachment. I'm like you I was just wondering if anyone had used it. Im skeptical too. I might try one for my fishfinder and just see how it works with a rodholder.


----------

